# ***-h-les, Idiots, Cheaters and All The Above



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

My step-son recently complained that there is a piece of s-it driving him nuts at his mechanic shop and he is close to snapping. This problem has shown up at every workplace he has been and the same goes for me my son and my son in law. The only thing I know that is a constant is that there is always an ***-h-le in every workplace or one not far away when that person leaves. This is also a constant on the streets we drive or even this forum on a daily basis.

The only thing that has changed from the past is you need to know who you are dealing with and the strengths, weaknesses and behavior of every person you work with. In the old days one would go out back and beat the sh-t out of these people but nowadays you have to play it smart keep your cool and beat them by being patient and outsmarting them. Losing your cool only gets you fired or makes you lose any argument you may have had and the other party will win the day no matter what they did wrong. I am very good at destroying these people and have helped my son and co-workers do the same when they are faced with these challenges. 

Do you find that I am right that these challenges must be faced in every job and it is the same in your workplace or your family member workplaces.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

In poker, they say, if you've been sitting at the table for half an hour and you don't know who the patsy is, then you're the patsy...

I agree there are problem people in a lot of situations, but the problem does depend on your point of view as well....


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Can't say I've seen this problem in my workplace. Seems like shop environments need a pecking order, and they get created through bullying, etc. Any time employees are not structured in a clear hierarchical structure and you have many people in a group who are 'peers'. It's human nature.... humans are not much more advanced than chickens in this regard.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

dogcom said:


> My step-son recently complained that there is a piece of s-it driving him nuts at his mechanic shop and he is close to snapping. This problem has shown up at every workplace he has been and the same goes for me my son and my son in law. The only thing I know that is a constant is that there is always an ***-h-le.


There is another constant that is obvious from your sentence: in every pleace there was either your step son, you, your son or your son in law. Maybe you poeple just like complaining or are difficult to get along with, while there are usually two sides to the story maybe a look in the mirror will provide some solutions.



dogcom said:


> I am very good at destroying these people .


Don't you think you sound a bit like a lunatic?

There is one complainer in my office, she probably doesn't realize (I know that for a fact since she was shocked when I told her she complains enough for 10 poeple) she complains, she probably also thinks she is always right and based on what she say everyone is an a///ole.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

On topic


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Homerhomer said:


> There is another constant that is obvious from your sentence: in every pleace there was either your step son, you, your son or your son in law. Maybe you poeple just like complaining or are difficult to get along with, while there are usually two sides to the story maybe a look in the mirror will provide some solutions.
> 
> 
> Don't you think you sound a bit like a lunatic?
> ...


Your right he does seem to be a bit of a problem himself so two sides are probably true. I do sound a bit like a lunatic because I like the word destroy because I like to grab attention in my stories, but for me I am actually really easy to get along with, almost always in a good mood and a good mediator, who will always look for the truth. I must also admit that when there is an issue at work if you listen to one side you would think the other side is horrible and when you talk to the other side you would feel the same about the other person. People always embellish or lie to make their argument sound a lot better. I have to say homerhomer you sound smart yourself to pick up the points you did in my story so you are probably a good mediator like myself. 

Still however I feel there is almost always a problem person to find in every company and when they leave one is not far behind. I think maybe this is because once one leaves people will find the next weakest link and that will be a person to complain about. On the streets when we drive you are sure to find lunatics and when you honk at someone you never know what kind of nutcase is behind that wheel. I find for example if there is a pick-up truck driving aggressively you can usually bet that this person only cares about himself and can do no wrong.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

peterk said:


> On topic


That is pretty much the way I am and thus I mediate a lot. My advise to my step-son is to ignore the other person and never yell or swear at them. I said as soon as you swear you lose and it doesn't matter if the other person is completely in the wrong. At work in the past when there really was a problem employee other employees would always screw up by losing their cool. I had to council them that every time they said something stupid out of anger they give this idiot a free pass. So instead they should not react to them and let them destroy themselves if they are as bad as you say they are. Sure enough one person who was a manipulative lunatic bully type did end up going nuts and management turned their sights on getting that person out.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

dogcom said:


> I am actually really easy to get along with, .


This was always my impression ;-), this post a bit like Caligula stole your password ;-) :biggrin:


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

At my job I get abused all the time by customers, my boss, etc. 
Best book I read for this was called Verbal Judo. Things that stand out - don't take things so personally. Focus your energy on things you can control and change. 
There is also a good book of dealing with difficult people. I just forget it, but it's really popular and a great read.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Didn't know you were a poker player Just A guy  Usually the *** has some issues and the only way they can make themselves feel good is to pick on others.Maybe he has a unhappy family life,financial stress etc ,I have had my share of BS in my life so I have zero tolerance for it .If it is that bad then report it to the supervisor ,if that *** is you boss then you have to either bite the bullet or find another job.I have 12 employees and we have fun at work and it starts at the top to show people respect and compassion when they are going through a bad day.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Try having someone who is paranoid and insane at your workplace. We have one of those at our workplace. They are constantly thinking people are out to get them or their being scammed and when they get mad they stay mad and then they look to get revenge.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi, Dogcom

I can only speak for myself but in my eyes you have the skill/ability for being a good mediator.

You seam to understand the truth is your friend making you a powerfull thinker.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Thanks lonewolf

I tend to always listen to what people have to say at work even if it is gossip because you may need that information down the road in dealing with someone or to know who you are dealing with. I don't believe everything I hear but you can get better idea about the person you are listening to as well by what they say.


----------

